# Martin D-16 Special



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Help needed in getting more information on this guitar! The neck block stamp says: SPECIAL D-16 and a s/n that corresponds to 1990 production. What does "#11 of 20" mean? Any info much appreciated.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

link to images:
https://picasaweb.google.com/117309127896884483763/MartinD16#


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

It means that the guitar was made in a very small batch of only 20 guitars and that one was the 11th made. I am very unsure of the date you mention as the d-16 series startes in very late 1990's or very early 2000 I am unfamilar with this particular model so I can't be certain on the dating of it.ship


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> It means that the guitar was made in a very small batch of only 20 guitars ...


I just don't understand why this particular model was built in such a small batch. Serial no is 4997xx so it 1990 production. Dave Hunter's Acoustic Guitars Encyclopedia says that D-16 was introduced in 1986. In 1997 they introduced a Special 16 series, with more upscale features (like snowflake inlays, gold tuners ..). Is it likely that my 1990 Special was a limited "trial" run? Are these 'snowflake' inlays on my guitar?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Your inlays are squares and diamonds


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

I am guessing it was a run made for a dealer.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

email Martin's customer service to get the answers you're looking for


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

fudb said:


> email Martin's customer service to get the answers you're looking for


I'll do that; thanks everyone!


----------



## Ullrich999 (Feb 26, 2013)

YaReMi said:


> I'll do that; thanks everyone!


I have one of the 20 as well. I bought it in a Sam Ash Music Store new in 1990. I was told that Martin commissioned the limited production run for the Sam Ash Music Store chain here in the states and each of the stores was given two or three to sell. It is hand-signed by CF Martin IV and it has snowflake inlays on the bridge and heel. The fret markers are squares/diamonds. I still have it and I love playing it. This D16 Special is so unusual that some people have questioned its authenticity. It also has chrome Grover tuners, tortoise binding, Sitka spruce top and mahogany back and sides.


----------



## Ullrich999 (Feb 26, 2013)

cwittler said:


> I am guessing it was a run made for a dealer.


You are spot-on. The dealer was Sam Ash Music Stores. Good call!


----------

